# Marrying in the USA



## MatthewKenward (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Afternoon 

My fiance and I, after the death of her father have decided to marry in the USA next March

She is a US national, I am a UK national, does anyone have any experience of this? What visas etc may I require?

All help greatly appreciated!

Matt


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MatthewKenward said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> My fiance and I, after the death of her father have decided to marry in the USA next March
> 
> ...


Where are you intending to live straight after the marriage?


----------



## MatthewKenward (Oct 26, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Where are you intending to live straight after the marriage?


We are coming straight back to the UK after the wedding


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MatthewKenward said:


> We are coming straight back to the UK after the wedding


In that case, your visa issue with US authorities is minimal. You can use the VWP provided you qualify (or the B2 if you don't) but should be prepared to document that you intend to return to the UK after your trip -- home in UK, job to go to or degree to finish, etc. Only provide this information to CBP if directly asked.

Marriage is generally a state issue, and the requirements for marrying are therefore state specific. You need to look up what they require from you at the state's official website.

I have no idea what effect marrying will have on your new wife's immigration status in the UK. You need to check whether she will require a visa to return to the UK in her new status as your wife.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

We got married in Florida last year (we are both from the UK) and as Fatbrit says all you need in the way of Visas is the VWP but you do have to go to the local courthouse to get the marriage license other than that its all straight forward.
Its the next 40 odd years that arn't so easy .........


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Its the next 40 odd years that arn't so easy .........


Ain't that the truth! (or three years, in my case!)


----------



## MisplacedAussie (Nov 16, 2008)

I got married in the USA without a visa. I'm Australian, my spouse American but we were living overseas and planned to return overseas after the wedding. Therefore I didn't get any visa.

We had return tickets. We got married in Hawaii - little wait time there - we went and got the licence when we arrived. I bought the wedding dress when I arrived so no wedding stuff in my luggage. 

I left the USA on the same passport, obviously wasn't going to change the name of my passport until I got back overseas! Your wife can change her passport at the US Embassy when she returns to the UK, definitely not before!!

If you go on a holiday and during that holiday decide to get married and leave the country, I don't see why you need a visa.


----------



## MisplacedAussie (Nov 16, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> I have no idea what effect marrying will have on your new wife's immigration status in the UK. You need to check whether she will require a visa to return to the UK in her new status as your wife.


That is a good point. What does the UK re entry form ask you on return re intent to enter the UK? It wouldn't be truthful to say she was a tourist when you're now married, and she's planning to stay permanently.

My husband and I were going to a 3rd country (ie so we were both tourists), so we didn't have this issue.


----------



## Wicket Tigger (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a question.. i hope someone can help me with this... my bf and i both live in New Mexico.. i ised to live in illinois... we want to get married in illinois... do i need the aproval of New Mexico that we can get married or get married here in new Mexico?? please help me


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

No, you just go to Illinois and apply for a wedding license. You don't have to be resident to get married, just to get divorced. All states recongize marriages from other jurisdicitons, since to do otherwise would mean that one could nullify a marriage just by moving across a state line.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Ain't that the truth! (or three years, in my case!)




When my wife and I had our 3oth anniversary, I said, "We have been married thirty years?"

She said, "Yes."

I said, very seriously, "It seems so much longer."

Usually, this sort of razzing would result in an angry reaction, but instead she looked thoughtful, and said, "I agree, it does seem a lot longer." Heh, heh.

When we married in 1975, her alien resident status was not even mentioned by the county officials.

The person who wondered about marrying in Illinois, do be aware some states require a delay for blood tests. I am guessing this probably developed some years ago, and was an attempt to prevent certain horrid diseases to be sprung on an unsuspecting bride, but that is just a guess.


----------

